# Hard time house



## intrigued bylife (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi 

Here's my first report from the weekend, hope you like it and keep me right if I'm doing anything wrong/can improve my information

This house in Aberdeenshire has been empty for some time it was previously a hotel but I'd imagine due to the rural location that wasn't very lucrative it was also rented by a large oil firm for some time too, now in need of some TLC

Front elevation with square tower now rather overgrown and no glass/doors to save it from further deterioration from the elements




IMG_2439 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

The lovely carving and detail above the entrance




IMG_2438 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

Took a few photos looking through the windows into these impressive rooms due to the poor state of the ceiling and floors




IMG_2443 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

Fireplaces and fixtures having been ripped out




IMG_2440 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

And the beautiful double cornice being left to disintegrate from the ceiling




IMG_2433 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

Nothing much left in the kitchen except this old stove 




IMG_2453 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

The lovely wooden ceiling starting to degrade too




IMG_2428 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

remnants of a grand fireplace



IMG_2426 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

From the end with a modern extension




IMG_2422 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

A grand bay window overlooking the garden




IMG_2464 by intrigued by life, on Flickr

I'd love to go back and explore more inside but due to going it alone and the disrepair thought better of it this time

Thanks for checking out this report, feedback welcome
:widea:


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2013)

Nowt wrong with that, great report dude. Although it's trashed, it has some beautiful architecture to it. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ratters (Jan 2, 2013)

As said ^^ Has some lovely features to it.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 2, 2013)

Not bad at all


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 2, 2013)

nice work mate


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

The state of this place is an awful shame... 

Nice work documenting it before it disappears into oblivion!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats a great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 2, 2013)

great first report


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice report, that would have made a really nice house at one point.


----------



## Stussy (Jan 2, 2013)

Did you not venture upstairs? This place is a pretty nice explore, nice report!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely building! Great first report!


----------



## intrigued bylife (Jan 2, 2013)

Wasn't sure about venturing on my own, next time, if the neighbour doesn't give me any more abuse lol


----------



## intrigued bylife (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the feedback


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

intrigued bylife said:


> Wasn't sure about venturing on my own, next time, if the neighbour doesn't give me any more abuse lol



Maybe best going with someone, if there is abusive people about, and the place looks a bit dodgy inside. Best to keep safe. I would never go on an explore on my own...but then im a big softy


----------



## Stussy (Jan 2, 2013)

intrigued bylife said:


> Wasn't sure about venturing on my own, next time, if the neighbour doesn't give me any more abuse lol



I've been a few times now, and never had a question or comment, but I just wave and smile and carry on! The upstairs access is pretty dodgy climbing over a burnt out roof.


----------



## intrigued bylife (Jan 2, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Maybe best going with someone, if there is abusive people about, and the place looks a bit dodgy inside. Best to keep safe. I would never go on an explore on my own...but then im a big softy



Yeah, looking for a buddy to tag along with, even the pigeons managed to scare me


----------



## intrigued bylife (Jan 2, 2013)

Stussy said:


> I've been a few times now, and never had a question or comment, but I just wave and smile and carry on! The upstairs access is pretty dodgy climbing over a burnt out roof.



I did think about going up the spiral stair at the back but would still rather have someone with me


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 2, 2013)

*Good stuff!*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 2, 2013)

intrigued bylife said:


> Yeah, looking for a buddy to tag along with, even the pigeons managed to scare me



Aww, haha I can imagine, I have never gone alone


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 2, 2013)

aye looks pretty nice that...looks a ruddy death trap in parts too


----------



## alex76 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good stuff well done mate


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

Stussy said:


> I've been a few times now, and never had a question or comment, but I just wave and smile and carry on! The upstairs access is pretty dodgy climbing over a burnt out roof.



Which is why I wouldn't have ventured in alone either lol. 
Nice first set of photos, good to see you're being sensible and I hope you find a partner soon


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

Just realised that stove is an aga, nice


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 3, 2013)

Loving that Architecture. Rotting floors and crumbling walls make for a great tip toe explore 

Nicely done mate


----------



## chapmand (Jan 8, 2013)

nice first report bud, some nice features shining through in there.


----------

